# liver pills



## cawb (Jul 30, 2005)

i heard about these pills called Liver pills. was said if you took two of them it was like eatting 8 pieces of liver , any input would be helpful


----------



## travis (Jul 30, 2005)

why would you want to take in some thing else's liver. Its the trash can of the body. I would think that you would get all of the bad stuff along with the good.  Just my opinion though


----------



## cawb (Jul 30, 2005)

i figure most of the bad is already cleaned out in order for it to pass all fed regulations and everything else should be cleared out whil it is being cooked plus liver is supposed to be really high in protein....


----------



## travis (Jul 30, 2005)

You are right cooked liver is very high in protien. Im not sure if all the bad is cooked out. Or if its removed in the process of making the pills. Like I said it just my opinion. Besides liver tastes like hell. yuck


----------



## Freejay (Jul 30, 2005)

The primary benefit of liver (in it's raw form) is that it is not only high in protien, but it has a lot of B vitamins as well.  I would not personally use it or the pills as a supplement.  Just get your protien from good cleean sources (lean beef, chicken, fish,etc) and from powders.  As for B vitamins, you can get much higher doses from pills and or injectable forms.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 22, 2005)

I have heard of lots of hardcore bodybuilders taking one emassicated liver pill and one L-Glutamine pill on the hour every hour and making dramatic gains, if they can take that many , I dont see it hurting anyone else, Besides I grew up eating raw liver (from deer mostly) and sometimes meat and i have never got sick from it, I also think there is a chance it might be "purified" , but I wouldn't bet on that


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 22, 2005)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> I have heard of lots of hardcore bodybuilders taking one emassicated liver pill and one L-Glutamine pill on the hour every hour and making dramatic gains, if they can take that many ,


I think that is desicated liver pills.
I heard of bodybuilders doing that back in the 70's, but it pretty much petered out because it didn't work. I've never heard of anyone doing it in the 21st century.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah it is desicated , lol , my bad , yeah it is an oldschool thing


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 22, 2005)

What has been will be again, what has been done will be done again; there is nothing new under the sun.  Ecclesiates 1:9

Just keep in mind that if something works, it stands the test of time.
Like Dianabol for example.


----------



## cawb (Sep 22, 2005)

did somebody say d-bol ,50 mg a day i'll post back after i hit the scales also taking 1000 mcg b12 starting next week decided to leave the liver alone ..lol


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 22, 2005)

I use to take those descicated liver pills. 6 at a time 3 times a day or something. couldnt notice any differences because all the other shit AI was taking. they were the biggest pills Ive ever sean. tasted shitty to


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 22, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> I use to take those descicated liver pills.


I used them back in the 1970's along with this liquid crap called predigested protein (talk about shitty tasting). How many of you can say that?


----------

